# BBS RS 045 vs. 001 what is the difference?



## davidcheney (Mar 1, 2006)

hello. im getting ready to invest in my first set of BBSs. i found a fresh rebuilt set i really like. the seller has them advertised as...BBS RS 045/001
2X 045 centers
2X 001 centers

what is the difference? they look identical to me. please, someone, school me.


----------



## davidcheney (Mar 1, 2006)

Good god...76 views...not one person could tell me its the et/offset?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

davidcheney said:


> Good god...76 views...not one person could tell me its the et/offset?


Don't have any part numbers for the RC any longer. Best bet is to call BBS in Georgia @ 877.832.8209 (toll-free)


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Offset would depend on if they were rebuilt to oem spec, larger lips, etc. Also, bbsrs.com has a list of rs model numbers and oem specs.


----------



## wellsport (Dec 31, 2010)

*http://well-sport.com/*

http://well-sport.com/
Nike Mercurial Vapor Superfly III 
Nike Air Max Lebron James 8 VIII 
Nike Air Max LeBron James 7 VII 
Nike Zoom Kobe Hyperfuse XDR 
Nike Zoom Kobe Hyperdunk 2010 
Nike Zoom Kobe 6 VI


----------

